# Brush hog



## randyd2445 (4 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me the maker of this brush hog?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. It looks to be an International Machinery IM400 4" mower / brush cutter.
International Machinery is out of business, but I think you can still get parts from Brooks AG Parts or Agri Store USA.


----------



## randyd2445 (4 mo ago)

Thank you for your knowledge..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just hope I'm right! LOL


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

randyd2445 said:


> Thank you for your knowledge..


IT has the general looks of a King Kutter. If the rear wheel assembly needs to be replaced, see if the vertical shaft on the KK would work. If it does, you got a easy source for the back wheel assembly.

Even the rear wheel adjustment is the same.


----------



## vincent.gajewski (7 mo ago)

A lot of these units look smiliar due to same manufacturer. You should be good on finging parts.


----------



## Ebb (Feb 15, 2019)

My problem was the gears and seals. Fought that battle . Turned out it was metric.


----------



## Steve-N-TN (4 mo ago)

Randy,as Pogobill says, I believe its an International World Agritech as I have the 6 foot version which is an IM602. Not much info out there regarding Owners and Maintenance manuals! Hope that helps!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bmaverick said:


> IT has the general looks of a King Kutter. If the rear wheel assembly needs to be replaced, see if the vertical shaft on the KK would work. If it does, you got a easy source for the back wheel assembly.
> 
> Even the rear wheel adjustment is the same.
> 
> View attachment 82229


Most of these mower do come with manuals. Much of it is very common from one brand to another. 

The King Kutter's Flex Hitch Mower is also sold as other brands like Gear More in the Southwest. The manual is here: Along with many others. 



http://www.gearmore.com/gearmore/files/FlexHitchMower.pdf



A slew of various manuals much like yours in this listing.






Gearmore, Inc. - Manuals


Gearmore Products for farming, ranching, construction, landscape



www.gearmore.com





Another much like yours,



https://www.kingkutter.com/images/uploaded/KutterManual.pdf


----------



## MEL NANCE (Sep 26, 2018)

I believe the gear box is made by OMNI, there may me a number stamped in the housing that would help determine the horsepower if you are looking to replace the blades or blade support ( stump jumper) there are a lot of aftermarket ones available here a few things you will need to know while shopping 
1) Direction of rotation CW vs CCW 
2) blade thickness ,width and length
3) Blade offset ( the amount of drop the cutting edge has toward the ground from the blade support 
4)Hole diameter in blade 
5) Blade bolt diameter, length of shoulder and total length. note it is recommended to replace the blade bolts with blades because of wear on shoulder diameter.
6) Distance between the mounting holes on the blade support
I can tell you from my own experience changing the blades is a ROYAL P.I.A. I watched several YOU TUBE videos before I started, learned a lot about what not to do and a little on what to do . some mower decks have a 2.5to 3 inch access hole thru the deck that allows you to get a socket on top of blade bolts you will need at least a 3/4 in drive and a long leverage pipe. After giving up on removing the stump jumper I ended up cutting a hole in deck to access the blade bolts. if you do have to remove the blade holder ,note: some of the castle nuts are left hand and some are right hand threads. as for the gear box keep it full of oil. "GOOD LUCK"


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

MEL NANCE said:


> ... as for the gear box keep it full of oil. "GOOD LUCK"


Synthetic 75W90 gear oil works great in PTO driven tillers and PTO gear boxes. Some will use GL-4 moly grease. 

Since this is a mower, the Syn 75W90 is a good pick since one mows in the Spring, Summer and early Fall. 

Dana 60 Spicer diffs commonly use the Synthetic 75W90 in most heavy trucks too.


----------

